# Broken Toys



## Firemajic (Feb 6, 2015)

*Don't give me pretty flowers
boring gestures of innocent love
your broken heart is my dark desire
pain wrapped in a velvet glove

Wine and roses are not my thing
I crave a different thrill
I want to be your illness
not cured by a bitter pill

I'll show your pain new dimensions
then when I've got you on your knees
I will come and feed your sickness
soothe the fever of your disease

As you writhe with exquisite agony
I will heal you with my lips
but you know I'll show no mercy
as I consume you in my kiss

When at last you lie gasping
and your reality has been destroyed
I will have what I want
another broken toy

*


----------



## Phase (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice!!! It shows me how selfish love can be at times, but then again I may be interpreting this entirely incorrectly. Good piece. I like :encouragement:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 6, 2015)

Very dark yet somehow sensual. I love poetry that has a certain... color to it. This has that. Well done.


----------



## Carousel (Feb 6, 2015)

This has a touch of originality, an angle of attack which is so hard to find in relationship poems, it’s all been done before. This poem reminds me of the Habanera from Carmen.
_If you love me be careful, be very careful._
_You think to hold it fast, it flees you_
_You think to flee it, it holds you._

That approach draws most males as moths to a flame, dangerous but the experience will never be boring.

I really enjoyed your poem Julia.

Regards Cari.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 6, 2015)

Really Phase--isn't "love" selfish? Isn't it ALL about how the other person makes YOU feel? lol...Thanks for your comments.
Pidge--yeah, sensual and dark--my favorite color of crayon in my crayon box...
Cari--boredom is my enemy..Thanks.    Peace always..Jul


----------



## Phase (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## midnightpoet (Feb 6, 2015)

I like it, an antidote to all those mushy Valentine poems.  Like my wife says though, I don't want flowers on my grave, I want them now so i can still smell them (sometimes she has to kick old Scrooge here in the posterior to get him to remember to get her any). :grin:


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 6, 2015)

Julia, you are such a bad, _bad _girl! You manage to make selfish love seem quite irresisible - and so cool. :devilish:


----------



## Boofy (Feb 6, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> Julia, you are such a bad, _bad _girl! You manage to make selfish love seem quite irresisible - and so cool. :devilish:



I'm with jen on this one, Julia, hah. Loved it ^^


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 6, 2015)

LOLlol--Phase...You  slay me.. :coffeescreen:
midnightpoet--:champagne:AND flowers..


Jen and boofy---:hell_pawn:  Thanks for reading, Peace always...Jul :triumphant:


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 6, 2015)

This is sexy, in a dark and dangerous kind of way.

Sometimes this kind of love can be intoxicating and a completely different world for a lot of people. It juggles physical and emotional love at the same time so it can be read either way, or read with both ideas intact and there's still a deliberate meaning behind this love that has the same effect.

_Muy caliente! _


----------



## JustRob (Feb 6, 2015)

No problem with that at all, but I'd need to know just how long it might take to be sure. The worst fate for a toy is be left in the cupboard and never played with. The most loved toys are often also the most broken. Ask any teddy bear. When I was young my sister made me a stuffed toy rabbit and I loved it, so it went through hell, but she'd made it tough and it survived. Conversely, a few months after I got married I could hardly stand from being loved so much but I remember those weeks with great fondness and many years later she still loves her broken toy. Now when we dance together disco style I always see it as the moth circling the candle flame, getting so close to touching but trying not to get burnt. Maybe that's why far younger ladies admire a seventy year old man who's really just jigging around, for they're reading what he's saying. Who know's? Only this morning her tears of rage scalded me badly. Yes, love hurts. Deep love hurts deeply. We mend.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 6, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> This is sexy, in a dark and dangerous kind of way.
> 
> Sometimes this kind of love can be intoxicating and a completely different world for a lot of people. It juggles physical and emotional love at the same time so it can be read either way, or read with both ideas intact and there's still a deliberate meaning behind this love that has the same effect.
> 
> _Muy caliente! _




Ahhhh yes--intoxicating "love" mixed with the forbidden and taboo--better than roses any day...Thanks for reading.

JustRob--I hated stuffed toys, I always ripped them apart and left them with their stuffing hanging out..But, I like your story and your comments. Thanks for reading.  Peace always...Jul


----------



## rcallaci (Feb 6, 2015)

A sardonic piece of heat and loathing. a poem written by the hand of a succubus (I mean one of your muses is surely a soul sucking succubus)This poem has a wildness, a pan like quality - a raw delight...



my warmest
bob


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 6, 2015)

rcallaci--Devil, kindred spirit incarnate...Haaa ha I have been called many things.. You are the Cool Dude. Thanks for your exquisite comments. Peace always..Jul


----------



## TJ1985 (Feb 6, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> You are the Cool Dude. Thanks for your exquisite comments. Peace always..Jul



But, but, I thought _I _was the Cool Dude?  Now I'm a broken toy...

Excellent work Julia, and a fine piece that's got it going on in a big way. I'll figure out how you write lines like that, and then I'll figure out how to write 'em like that without it looking like a rip-off, lol.  

TJ.


----------



## TKent (Feb 6, 2015)

Fire, 

Remind me not to get on your bad side, friend. LOL.

This was soooo darkly delicious.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 6, 2015)

TJ---Some people[not rcallaci] have to work at being cool, you are a natural  --and charming...Thanks for your comments.
TKent--lol, your comments are highly entertaining, Friend. Thanks for making my day, and thanks for reading. Peace always...Jul


----------



## Chaseanthemum (Feb 6, 2015)

Dark, delicious, dangerous, delectable


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 7, 2015)

Chase--your comment was delicioussss.....Thank you! Peace always ...Jul


----------



## aj47 (Feb 8, 2015)

Reminds me of the song "Black Widow".

I like the implication that I'm not happy till I use you up.  It is so .... _wicked_​.


----------



## escorial (Feb 8, 2015)

i like the use of I..it gives it a real stamp of directness


----------



## Nellie (Feb 8, 2015)

TKent said:


> Fire,
> 
> Remind me not to get on your bad side, friend. LOL.



Me too! I don't want to go there, ever! This poem was vicious, but like any story of love, it can be wicked and sinister. I like this one, tho. Wonderful poem.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 8, 2015)

astroannie, Escorial and Nellie, thank you for your comments and thank you for reading.  Peace always...Jul


----------

